
Chris Sacca says sorry for harassing women entrepreneurs - dsr12
https://medium.com/@sacca/i-have-more-work-to-do-c775c5d56ca1
======
acjohnson55
Damn. I really hope to be this reflective in times when I realize I've been
wrong or done wrong. We fetishize people who strive for external greatness,
but what's much harder is figuring out how to work on being better people.
We're quick to forgive the clear failings of other people, because it also
lets us excuse ourselves.

